# Best lighter



## Rwatkins5 (Oct 16, 2011)

I have not found a lighter I'm happy with . What has been the most care free and reliable light you have owned ?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Ronson Jet Lite...

And it will only cost you 3 bucks.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Yes, Ronson Jet-Lites are great when you can find them. The cost now days is closer to $5 & $6 but still a great deal.

Personally, I have owned at least 15 or 20 different lighters over the years, some have been very good, many have been junk. I've paid between $3 and $60 for them. A few months back, in need of a quality lighter again, my son put me onto the following:

Coleman Green Piston Wind Resistant Lighter : Elighters.com

Let me tell you, these are fantastic, very well made, rugged, with large viewable tanks. They cost about $18 ea., but if you buy 2, it's $30 plus $5.95 S&H. They are the way to go. In fact I am so happy with these that I just ordered two more to keep for the future, as I may not be able to get them again, and in a month or so, I may just order 2 more!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Xikar table top

XIKAR | Tabletop Lighters


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Fireplace matches


I'd buy a Ronson but the BX/commissary out here doesn't have them and I refuse to pay more in shipping than for the item!


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

im going to say ronson as well, next to that is my vectors


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Ronson....hands down!!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

I use a few jet lighters from dealextreme and they all work fantastic. Each one was $2-$3 and they've been used a considerable amount without ever letting me down.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Soft flames, just about any of them. Never had a problem with IM Corona or my Bic's, as for jet flames, those things are trouble no matter what brand you buy. I can never seem to get a jet flame that works all the time without problems. My Ronsons are pretty good and keep working, but sometimes they stop working for a few minutes...


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

fivespdcat said:


> Soft flames, just about any of them. Never had a problem with IM Corona or my Bic's, as for jet flames, those things are trouble no matter what brand you buy. I can never seem to get a jet flame that works all the time without problems. My Ronsons are pretty good and keep working, but sometimes they stop working for a few minutes...


Try the Coleman I mentioned above. It works every time, all the time! It also works pretty dam good in a breeze. The fuel tank is large and is viewable. The Ronson is nice but it's cheap. The Coleman cost a few bucks but will last many, many years.


----------



## Rwatkins5 (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm going to try the coleman . I have try the ronson, have not had any problem with it. Don't know why I don't use it more . Was looking for something alittle bit nice I quess .


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Rwatkins5 said:


> I'm going to try the coleman . I have try the ronson, have not had any problem with it. Don't know why I don't use it more . Was looking for something alittle bit nice I quess .


You won't be sorry!

Take a look at their 2 for $30 deal. It's well worth it.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> You won't be sorry!
> 
> Take a look at their 2 for $30 deal. It's well worth it.


John is right on with this.
It meets all my criteria................
Large viewable tank
Finger adjustable flame
Works all the time
Not a lot of $$$$


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Best lighter I've ever---and still have!.... is the model #29 Lotus!

And don't use anything except Vector 5X Fuel! :nod:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Get some quality fluid and it won't matter what lighter you choose. Most of the lighter problems I've had always came from cheap fluid. Vector Quintuplus works great; give it a try.
:tu


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

I've spent a LOT of money and time on all sorts of torches.. by far and I mean FAR..

 THIS  Is the best lighter I have ever owned and at less than $3.00.. it's a no brainer. I use VECTOR fuel exclusively and have never had one problem.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Just discovered that my local Rite-Aid carries the Ronson Jet-Lite! Picked one up ($4) based on all the raves on this site.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> I've spent a LOT of money and time on all sorts of torches.. by far and I mean FAR..
> 
> THIS  Is the best lighter I have ever owned and at less than $3.00.. it's a no brainer. I use VECTOR fuel exclusively and have never had one problem.


That's the same one I use 95% of the time and it functions flawlessly. I've even dunked it in my hot tub a number of times by accident and it still works fine.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> That's the same one I use 95% of the time and it functions flawlessly. I've even dunked it in my hot tub a number of times by accident and it still works fine.


Yeah I'd all but given up on torches until I took a chance on these and their little brother (the compact version)... man I'm glad I bought these.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> Yeah I'd all but given up on torches until I took a chance on these and their little brother (the compact version)... man I'm glad I bought these.


I have a few of the mini ones on the way. I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't know about the best, but i highly recomend you not buy a zippo torch. I ended up throwing mine on the ground out of frustration.


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

I have the Colibri Titanium Ice Razor(single torch) and several cheaper lighters but my go-to, never-fail, everyday lighter is the Blue Rhino Triple Torch. It has a ridiculously large tank, not too large and fits hand perfectly, nice wind resistance and strikes on the first time almost always. I've been wanting a Vector Mega Pump to use at home but cant rationalize spending that much for a table lighter, atleast on my budget that is :sad:. I have found that just because it cost more doesnt equate it will work better. 
Anyone try any of the Jobon lighters? Found a bunch on Ebay and they look nice and reasonably priced.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

I use that same lighter and have lit about 25 and its still 3/4 full. I actually purchased a few of them in case they failed right away but it hasn't. I wraped it with gray vinyl and it looks better.

Ill be happy to send you (Rwatkins5one) just send me your address if you like.

lighter:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/300233-my-cigar-survival-pak.html



Richterscale said:


> I've spent a LOT of money and time on all sorts of torches.. by far and I mean FAR..
> 
> THIS  Is the best lighter I have ever owned and at less than $3.00.. it's a no brainer. I use VECTOR fuel exclusively and have never had one problem.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

anonobomber said:


> I use a few jet lighters from dealextreme and they all work fantastic. Each one was $2-$3 and they've been used a considerable amount without ever letting me down.


These are great as well as the ronsons and if they do stop throw them away, we use both for the troops. I have a larger drawer full of Xkars, Vectors, Bugatis and others 35 or so brand new some day I will sell them all off.

I have found my dream lighter and have three now The ST Dupont Extend, I bought the Tat Face lighter cutter set fist after moth of looking at it and dreaming I then searched for reviews, Kinda did that backward LOL but I didn't find any bad reviews at all I now have an Opus X and a Plain Silver. Yep this is now my go to lighter.

I want the Wolfman but it has to get a lot cheaper if they want to sell me one.

Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> I've spent a LOT of money and time on all sorts of torches.. by far and I mean FAR..
> 
> THIS  Is the best lighter I have ever owned and at less than $3.00.. it's a no brainer. I use VECTOR fuel exclusively and have never had one problem.


That is exactly what I was looking for...I just ordered 3, the price is unbeatable and you can't go wrong with free shipping!


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a Zippo Blu that was gifted to me. I like it, only issues i have is with filling, I can not seem to get it to fill properly.

Also, it burns HOT as haties. More something you just have to be aware of than a problem. Its a sweet little lighter.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> That is exactly what I was looking for...I just ordered 3, the price is unbeatable and you can't go wrong with free shipping!


The only regret you will have is not ordering 10 because you'll want to gift them out to everyone you know. Enjoy!


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> The only regret you will have is not ordering 10 because you'll want to gift them out to everyone you know. Enjoy!


might have to order some my self! that place has some funky stuff! i like the fire extinguisher lighter!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

stock93pgt said:


> might have to order some my self! that place has some funky stuff! i like the fire extinguisher lighter!


I can't vouch for anything else there Toshio but the one I linked and the compact one are amazing and have been reviewed on cigar websites as well!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

stock93pgt said:


> might have to order some my self! that place has some funky stuff! i like the fire extinguisher lighter!


I have the fire extinguisher lighter and wouldn't recommend it. It's not a very good quality lighter and I've had numerous problems with it.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Xikar Crossover Lighter. Xikar produces quality lighting instruments.


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> I have the fire extinguisher lighter and wouldn't recommend it. It's not a very good quality lighter and I've had numerous problems with it.


dang!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

stock93pgt said:


> dang!


some will disagree but I swear by VECTOR fuel. Ever since I switched to it exclusively I have not had a single issue.


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> some will disagree but I swear by VECTOR fuel. Ever since I switched to it exclusively I have not had a single issue.


i used to use the elcheapo ronson fuel, but changed over to xikar, then ran out and saw three cans of madeline fuel on the monster and got that, next will be something different like vector


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> some will disagree but I swear by VECTOR fuel. Ever since I switched to it exclusively I have not had a single issue.


The problems I had weren't fuel related. It had to do with the ignitor wire and the burn coil coming out of alignment all the time. I got tired of having to realign the two parts after every few uses.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I am probably the odd man out. My throw in the pocket lighter is an ancient Zippo case with a Z-Plus insert. Unlike my Lucas, the Z works first click every time and takes all kinds of abuse.










At home, I mostly use a cheap micro-torch from Harbor Freight.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Richterscale said:


> I've spent a LOT of money and time on all sorts of torches.. by far and I mean FAR..
> 
> THIS  Is the best lighter I have ever owned and at less than $3.00.. it's a no brainer. I use VECTOR fuel exclusively and have never had one problem.


Thanks to you I just spent $20 on all sorts of crapola I don't need, 3 of the lighters you recommended. 3 other lighters and a car charger for an Iphone


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

A good ole Zippo, without any fancy inserts! Works for me.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

When I ordered the Jet 1300-C I ordered 10 of them and in those 10, 1 was bad.


----------



## c0ldfire1o25 (Jul 19, 2011)

i bought a Xikar Exodus Lighter this past june and so far its been perfect and has become my goto/favorite lighter. i really like the natural flame.
i have brought 2 more since to have all the colors haha.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

RGraphics said:


> When I ordered the Jet 1300-C I ordered 10 of them and in those 10, 1 was bad.


I had one I thought was bad.. but I just needed to fiddle with the adjuster.. works like a champ now. But hell even if 3 were bad out of 10 for that price and as well as the rest worked.. I'd be sold!

they are great for sure.


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

Great thread! I confess. I'm a lighter junkie. I have one great "expensive" lighter, a Rocky Patel Metropolitan that cost $40.00. It has a very large tank, a triple torch, a front pull down igniter, a flip up cover over the burners that I can leave open to cool off after lighting a cigar, a punch cutter, and a leather case that I slide onto my belt. Its a great lighter and I could probably heat my bathroom with it in a pinch. I also have a Cohiba lighter that I bought from Best Cigar Prices for $15 bucks that I use for my daily lighter. It has similar features that the RP lighter has, but has a smaller tank and no case, 

I own 4 Ronson Jetlite lighters and have used two of them so far. I use premium Butane fuel in all my lighters.

None of my lighters have failed, and all have them have had some use except two of the Ronsons that are still in the cardboard backing display package. They're kind of emergency lighters, I guess. :crazy:

No such a thing as too many lighters. Cheap toys for over grown boys.:beerchug:

Cheers,


Mike T.


----------



## Oliva (Jan 28, 2010)

I Just bought a Prometheus Magma T lighter! It's awesome! Really bulky and flashy! The 3 torch are amazing, light's my cigars perfectly and with style!


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> some will disagree but I swear by VECTOR fuel. Ever since I switched to it exclusively I have not had a single issue.


Same here, I've never had a problem with it.

As for lighters I mainly use one of those quad-flame Lotus table lighters with the Perdomo logo for at home, the one that is a Cigar Monster deal all the time. It holds a ton of fuel, toasts great, and gets you lit real fast. You do have to use some care so as not to get your stogie tasting nasty.

For in the pocket I use a cheap single flame Vector. It's ok as long as you aren't trying to use it in the wind.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I like my Zippo with a butane drop-in, best of both worlds!
We have a commercial/industrial engraving shop - but as you can see, I still like to play around engraving Zippo's!


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Cool light bug. But Im not union.


IBEW said:


> I like my Zippo with a butane drop-in, best of both worlds!
> We have a commercial/industrial engraving shop - but as you can see, I still like to play around engraving Zippo's!


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

fivespdcat said:


> Soft flames, just about any of them. Never had a problem with IM Corona or my Bic's, as for jet flames, those things are trouble no matter what brand you buy. I can never seem to get a jet flame that works all the time without problems. My Ronsons are pretty good and keep working, but sometimes they stop working for a few minutes...


I hear ya Abe. I like my IM Corona that my wife got me.


----------



## Rwatkins5 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks RGraphics ! He was nice enought to send me a lighter in mail , But when I opened the package BOOM I was Bombed .
Lighters and cigars !!!!! I'm going to have to clean up this mess, by firing up one of this bad boys Now . Diesel very nice , love this stick .
Thank you Again RGraphics .


----------



## saionbuss (Dec 2, 2011)

i am looking for a dupont lighter, but items on ebay are all overpriced, imho.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

saionbuss said:


> i am looking for a dupont lighter, but items on ebay are all overpriced, imho.


There was a tat face that went for $99 shipped earlier from a dealer. He was selling the cutter separate.. Looked to be gently used!


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

I got a 1300C lighter from dealextreme a while back which worked perfectly for around a month. Then it stopped lighting. You can get a light if you try for long enough but it won't be a jet but rather an ordinary and unstable flame. Any ideas whether this is fiddle-able or not?

It's less than $3 so buying a new wouldn't be too bad. But that is some time without a jetlighter.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

HugSeal said:


> I got a 1300C lighter from dealextreme a while back which worked perfectly for around a month. Then it stopped lighting. You can get a light if you try for long enough but it won't be a jet but rather an ordinary and unstable flame. Any ideas whether this is fiddle-able or not?
> 
> It's less than $3 so buying a new wouldn't be too bad. But that is some time without a jetlighter.


Blow out the burner to make sure you don't have anything obstructing air flow. Also on the fill port on the biting is a flame level adjustment. Turn that to adjust how much butane is being fed. Lastly make sure you are using a quality brand of butane as some of the cheaper ones, like Ronson here in the US, are known for causing problems in lighters after using them for a while.


----------



## smburnette (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a Xikar Executive that my wife got me about 6 months ago.. It works flawlessly....


----------



## caputofj (Nov 29, 2011)

I have the xikar trezo which I am happy with...can get it on cigar auctioneer for like 45


----------



## FEIFMASTERFLEX (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a Xikar executive that i got for about $20 and it works perfect and a lifetime warranty


----------

